# Silva vs Hughes



## JohnsonLp (Aug 26, 2006)

Who would Win?

Pride rules?
UFC rules?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Do you mean Wanderlei Silva against Matt Hughes?
If so, Silva would KO Hughes under Pride rules but I think Matt would have a chance. If the rules are UFC then Silva's gonna have to strike hard and fast before Hughes drops him against the cage.*


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya i agree,

Pride's set up for strikers alot more then the UFC is.

The UFC's cage gives a big advantage to the ground game game.

I personally think Hughes has better cardio as well.

One things for sure, it'd be a damn good fight.


----------



## Big_Badi_Rabadi (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd have to go with Hughes knowing Silva's history with wrestlers and ground and pound type of guys. . . .


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wandy would destroy hughes..you guys are all out of ur friggin minds!!:dunno:


----------



## KrioGeniK (Aug 25, 2006)

*I would want Silva but I think Hughes is too strong*

I'm a huge Silva fan but Hughes is what he is.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

KrioGeniK said:


> I'm a huge Silva fan but Hughes is what he is.



are you kiddding me ? is everyone in this thread kidding me ? 1st fo all Matt Hughes would never take this fight ( he is smarter then that , cmon now ) 2nd of al he would be slaughtered in a matter of minutes.. i cant even believe iam seing a Hughes vs SILVA THREAD< 

Question for you ppl who think hughes would win .... 1. Who is the best striker Hughes has ever fought ? Let me answer that for you , Eric pele ... a man who trained with Wanderlei Silvas camp Chute BOx.... wHO beat HUGHES by KO

2nd question what 205lbers has Matt Hughes ever fought ???? he HAS NEVER fought a 205lber and you got the balls to say he would beat the #1 205lber in the world... a man who was undefeated in his weightclas for almost 5 years.... plz ppl wake the **** up

its obvious to me ppl who think hughes would win this fight or even stand a chance are not too familiar with wanderlei silva


----------



## The Fiss (Aug 27, 2006)

Pride is harder for strikers to do well (if one knows the rules) ie roll towards the ropes when in trouble get the stand up. 

On a side bar the whole no grab the cage or ropes( although the 'ring' thing is a joke) is bull shit just like no head butts is bs. Its a fight WE say is a real one why the 'rules' that are bull? we all know why these "rules' came into effect.


The Axe would destroy Hughes under both PFC and UFC rules. Kinna like Mike Tyson would have destroyed Marvin Hagler back in the day. 65lbs to 80lbs weight diff. Cheers.


----------



## Deadly Poet (Jul 21, 2006)

Im honestly hoping u guys are mistaking Anderson Silva for Wanderlei Silva...

if any of u guys think Matt Hughes has a chance in hell vs Wanderlei then u dont know anything about fighting.....

But since non of u guys could be so stupid Im gonna go with my view of A. Silva vs M. Hughes...

Even when Anderson is fighting at 185 and Hughes at 170 I think the size difference (or strenght def) is not that much...Hughes would NEED to take it to the ground and not fall on Silvas guard...But Silva has good footwork and great stricking so he might be able to stuff Hughes takedown and logic says standing Matt has no chance vs the Spider....its a good match up but Im taking Anderson by UD...but Matt might be able to wrestle his way to a UD...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

WHAT THE F*CK!!!

The Axemurderer has 30 pounds on Hughes at his fighting weight and like 50 at his natural weight. Hughes would be KO'd faster than Paul Buentello against Andrei Arlovski. This fight would be hard to watch.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Im a Matt Hughes fan and I think he is p4p better than Wandy IMO but with a 30 lb weight difference Matt doesnt stand a chance.


----------



## kodi19 (Jul 27, 2006)

I find it hilarious that ppl think Wanderlei and Hughes would ever square off in a ring.


----------



## Hakazimo (Aug 29, 2006)

*Reply*

Hughes I Think Would Defeat Wanderlei.Matt Hughes Has Excellent Strikes And The Best Slams.I Bet Hughes Will Get Some Strikes Into Wanderleis Face Then Hit A Devastating KO Slam On Wanderleis Ass.


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

I refuse to state my opinion because this thread deserves to die.

30 pounds. Whoever made this thread should go try to take down somebody thirty pounds heavier than them, and then they should come back.

It wouldn't be a win/loss situation for Hughes, it would be a survival, life/death situation.

Just, wow. All of you who said Matt Hughes would win need to die.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Wanderlei any day of the week... but wouldnt be a walk in the park.. i seen georges st pierre hold down with hughes and wanderlei would KO rush NQA.. 

st pierre is amazing.. why did he have to hurt himself


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Lars said:


> It wouldn't be a win/loss situation for Hughes, it would be a survival, life/death situation.
> 
> Just, wow. All of you who said Matt Hughes would win need to die.



WoRd!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

anyone who said hughes is an idiot no matter ufc or pride rules silva would destroy hughes this shouldnt even be a thread and even if hughes got wandy to the ground he is still a black belt in jiu jitsu and is able to submit people he just chooses to stand up in his fights ....his weight is a big advantage and i dont see hughes taking him down at all. hughes has nothing at all going for him in this matchup... this is the dumbest thread i think ive ever seen


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

conorM, u are a fool and a ufc nuthugger..i like the ufc alot, but im a realist..i know when a ufc is clearly over matched..and in this case hughes really has no chance..yes hughes dominates, but he dominates guys that are 2 weight classes lower than wandy..hughes would struggle against any light heavyweight, let alone one of the best in the world...wandy by horrific ko :laugh:


----------

